# Beer bottle.



## Screwtop (Sep 1, 2018)

I bought this at an antique shop for $8. On the very bottom of the side, it is embossed "EHE Co." It dates to the 1890s, if I am correct. The only thing that puzzles me is the logo below the neck. I has a "W" and a bird with a shield. It also says trademark. Any thoughts?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 1, 2018)

You are correct, that beer bottle is about 1890s. The site glassbottlemarks.com says this:

E.H.E.CO…………..Edward H. Everett Company (operating company of the Newark Star Glass Works), Newark, Ohio (1885-1904). Plant merged in 1904 to become part of the Ohio Bottle Company and in 1905 Ohio Bottle became part of the American Bottle Company. American was purchased by Owens Bottle Company in 1916, and in 1929 this plant became part of the merger that resulted in the formation of Owens-Illinois Glass Company.

Unfortunately, I can't give any information on that company trademark logo. However, I am sure someone else on the forum will reconize it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't know the stamp on the bottle (the bottling company) but I can tell you that it has a Baltimore loop seal blob. If you look inside the blob you'll see a little ridge. A cork was wedged in there and held by foil across the top of the bottle similar to what champagne might have now. If I guessed at the age, I'd say 1900 to 1910.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh. It originally contained beer. That is, it is a beer bottle. Oops. I just saw that you had it posted as a beer bottle. You knew that already.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 2, 2018)

I noticed the top too. It does have a peculiar ridge on it.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 2, 2018)

That is certainly one clean bottle!


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 2, 2018)

Weideman brewing company ?


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 3, 2018)

You got it! Thank you so much! Weideman Brewing Company started in 1878 in Cincinnati Ohio. It makes sense to find a bottle like that because I bought it in Morehead Kentucky. Morehead is probably about an hour from Cincinnati. This bottle dates to 1880-1895.


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 3, 2018)

Your welcome. Misspelled it sorry it is Wiedemann. Think they were still In business until about 20 years ago


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 3, 2018)

Pic


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 4, 2018)

Weidmann is still in business, and apparently they make a really good Bohemian something or other according to their website. It took me two months of trying to figure out what the logo meant, and I still can't believe you found it that quick. Thank you! 

Btw, what is that in your picture?


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 4, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> Weidmann is still in business, and apparently they make a really good Bohemian something or other according to their website. It took me two months of trying to figure out what the logo meant, and I still can't believe you found it that quick. Thank you!
> 
> Btw, what is that in your picture?



Wiedemann can  and logo


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's my cone top version. Still full of Beer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2018)

The rare white Crowntainer cone top.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 7, 2018)

That's a can? I didn't know cans could have crown tops.


----------

